# The Province with the most vapers



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

Just wondering what province has the most vapers ?

KZN 
= @jtgrey

I do think it is the Cape Province since there is always clouds in the air here  Also plenty vape shops here! . Sommer makes me jealous . At least we have @Sir Vape and @BigGuy .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> Just wondering what province has the most vapers ?
> 
> KZN
> = @jtgrey
> ...



Very valid question . I'm sure @Gizmo can run these numbers for everyone who has their location filled in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/14)

Based on demographics it should be Gauteng followed by KZN and WP but my guess is WP leads for some reason. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/14)

Leads KZN not Gauteng. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Silver (22/11/14)

Gauteng most likely has the most vapers

But i agree Cape town punches very high on our forum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/11/14)

This thread would be great as a poll

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## VandaL (22/11/14)

I would think Gauteng, CPT then KZN on the list. I'm sure you can throw a stone in jhb and hit 3 sub ohmers where as dbn it's like OH WHAT IS THAT THING IN YOUR HAND

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (22/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> This thread would be great as a poll


Done


----------



## Riddle (22/11/14)

Added myself


----------



## Riddle (22/11/14)

Gauteng

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

Lekker man lekker KZN in front at this time . So if KZN don't have the most vapers we surely are the most active on the forum


----------



## jtgrey (22/11/14)

Pity I can not vote twice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/11/14)

Well done Cape Town vapers. We may not really hold the highest count of vapers based on geographics but we sure do have the most to say lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/14)

Will be interesting to see how many vaping *voters* each province has

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/11/14)

CPT FTW!


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> CPT FTW!



cape town still holding ground i see. awesome guys!


----------



## BhavZ (24/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> cape town still holding ground i see. awesome guys!



Them clouds on Table Mountain don't make themselves

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeJedi (24/11/14)

Cast my vote. Northern Cape = 1(Dont think there wil be many others)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (24/11/14)

GOOO vape town


----------



## Rellik (24/11/14)

Vape town it is


----------



## Achmat89 (24/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Based on demographics it should be Gauteng followed by KZN and WP but my guess is WP leads for some reason.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Lol i think its coz the WP ouens live on this forum lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Riddle (24/11/14)

Hang ten guys. Gauteng is not far behind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (24/11/14)

Come on KZN . I sommer change my vote


----------



## ShaneW (24/11/14)

I'm officially a Vapetonian from Sunday so I'm voting Stormers .. I mean province... I mean western vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/11/14)

Come on Gautengers


----------



## RIEFY (24/11/14)

I think vape town should take this comfortably. there are a lot of vapers this side who are not on the forum


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/11/14)

Vape town for sure. We might not have many forumites but we've got the vapers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> Come on KZN . I sommer change my vote


 go cpt @jtgrey 
vape town rocks

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Wesley (24/11/14)

Gauteng and WC level, this is tight!


----------



## BhavZ (24/11/14)

Its a close race at the moment, go Province

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (24/11/14)

Vapetown for the win


----------



## BhavZ (24/11/14)

John: And province takes the lead, with only 10 mins left in the game can Gauteng take it back.....?

Anthony: Yes John, both teams have shown great defense and with possession being even this is going to be a tight game

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## KieranD (24/11/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Come on Gautengers



We have more attendees at our Vape Meets  

Come on Gautengalengers!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (24/11/14)

Common WP! Vape Town for the win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (24/11/14)

Think it might be Gauteng hey, just have a look at the vape meet rsvp's that is also a pretty good indication....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (24/11/14)

ShaneW said:


> I'm officially a Vapetonian from Sunday so I'm voting Stormers .. I mean province... I mean western vape



You said all the right words there


----------



## Wesley (24/11/14)

And the Vaalies take the lead!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Armand (24/11/14)

Most capetonians will probably wake up just as the poll closes . . .  - vote casted . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman211991 (24/11/14)

Where is the poll?


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

gman211991 said:


> Where is the poll?


Poll is the first thread. If u r connecting via Tapatalk the poll will not display. Open the forum on your browser and u will be sorted


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

Dear capetonians...please let us win. After all, you have cleaner air, nicer scenery, etc than we do (and no e-tolls)...we need a consolation prize

A gautenger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Dear capetonians...please let us win. After all, you have cleaner air, nicer scenery, etc than we do (and no e-tolls)...we need a consolation prize
> 
> A gautenger.


Lovr the plea @free3dom 

But vape town never quit. So come on Cape Town boys and gals. Keep on voting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> Lovr the plea @free3dom
> 
> But vape town never quit. So come on Cape Town boys and gals. Keep on voting



Worth a shot...Capetonians are such nice people, I though I'd appeal to your good nature 

Oh well, a fight to the finish line then


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Worth a shot...Capetonians are such nice people, I though I'd appeal to your good nature
> 
> Oh well, a fight to the finish line then



Hahaha I like that. We appreciate the praise. But we are competitive too. Very much so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (24/11/14)

So it looks like I'm the only vaper in Limpopo, I wonder what happened to @Die Kriek?

On the plus side I get to have a vape meet everyday, with 100% attendance

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Silver (25/11/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Vapetown for the win



Wow, @Metal Liz 
Where have you been?
Havent seen you on the forum much lately. Thought you fell off the vaping wagon
Great to see you back

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/11/14)

Silver said:


> Wow, @Metal Liz
> Where have you been?
> Havent seen you on the forum much lately. Thought you fell off the vaping wagon
> Great to see you back



Morning Silver haha, i've just been super busy and sorting through emotions... life will probably return to normal when i move into my new home

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Morning Silver haha, i've just been super busy and sorting through emotions... life will probably return to normal when i move into my new home



Yes Lizzie if we don't see more of you here there are going to be some large fines!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/11/14)

sorry guys, i know i have been very scarce... life has taken me for a bit of a ride, went a bit emo for a while, but the light at the end of the tunnel is finally becoming a little bit more visible  I promise i'll try my best to keep out of the shadows

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (25/11/14)

Metal Liz said:


> sorry guys, i know i have been very scarce... life has taken me for a bit of a ride, went a bit emo for a while, but the light at the end of the tunnel is finally becoming a little bit more visible  I promise i'll try my best to keep out of the shadows


Great to hear you are seeing some light.....many shoulders here to cry on...do not hesitate.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley (2/12/14)

So can we safely say Gauteng wins?


----------



## BumbleBee (2/12/14)

No votes from mpumalanga? Fix that for us please @WHeunis

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat (2/12/14)

95 votes. Aren't there many more forum members than that?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dubz (2/12/14)

Cat said:


> 95 votes. Aren't there many more forum members than that?


There definitely is more. I think this post just got lost in the forum.


----------



## BhavZ (2/12/14)

BUMP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (2/12/14)

i suppose it doesnt really matter; you can see there is roughly equal number in Western Cape and Gauteng, much less in KZN, and about 3 in each of the other provinces. It's probably a good enough sample.

Come to think of it, after what i was reading yesterday, the whoonga drug, there are probably many more whoonga addicts than vapers in SA.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHeunis (2/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> No votes from mpumalanga? Fix that for us please @WHeunis



All by myself...

I knew there was a reason I avoided this thread!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/12/14)

WHeunis said:


> All by myself...
> 
> I knew there was a reason I avoided this thread!


 Well I live in Mpumalanga and work in Gauteng... Witch direction do I vote?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/12/14)

Ag what the hell.. voted for the underdog...

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dubz (5/12/14)

bump

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (30/3/15)

*Bump


WP jou lekker ding!

 dont judge

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/15)

GP still in the lead
But not by much

If you havent voted, please do

Thanks for bumping this thread @DoubleD


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/3/15)

Voted. One more for the Western Cape  

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/15)

Hey guys, it's been a while, let's get some updates going here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (6/8/15)

Vote done an dusted WP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deepest (7/8/15)

One for Natal added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (7/8/15)

Gauteng

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (7/8/15)

This thread definitely got lost somewhere...


----------



## gertvanjoe (7/8/15)

one up for MP


----------



## Dubz (9/12/15)

Bump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (9/12/15)

Feel so lonely after seeing the stats for Durban

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (9/12/15)

Cpt 1up


----------



## Power Vapes SA (9/12/15)

Cat said:


> i suppose it doesnt really matter; you can see there is roughly equal number in Western Cape and Gauteng, much less in KZN, and about 3 in each of the other provinces. It's probably a good enough sample.
> 
> Come to think of it, after what i was reading yesterday, the whoonga drug, there are probably many more whoonga addicts than vapers in SA.


Or other drugs as your name suggests lol. Just for giggles


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/15)

I feel so alone 



@Bumblebabe @Vixen @Josh help me out here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre_B (9/12/15)

@BumbleBee So glad to see someone representing my home town

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/12/15)

For the poor souls in North West, Limpopo and the Northern Cape

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/15)

Andre_B said:


> @BumbleBee So glad to see someone representing my home town


I'm trying my best

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/15)

I think I need to rename this thread to "The province with the least vapers"


----------



## Vixen (10/12/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I feel so alone
> 
> 
> 
> @Bumblebabe @Vixen @Josh help me out here


Hahahaha voted so at least it's two for Limpopo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/1/16)

@Lehan, make your mark bud


----------



## Lehan (14/1/16)

Hahaha okay it's 2. Sucks to be honest 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 6ghost9 (14/1/16)

Well the Eastern Cape only has 9.....Not exactly starting an army over here!


----------



## Sebastian (15/1/16)

Like i really thought there would a lot more in Western Cape to be honest xD, dont think a lot of people are voting... we should make it mandatory!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/1/16)

Well to be fair. Its hard to find vapers in PE. The wind blows our clouds away


----------



## Cave Johnson (15/1/16)

Come on Gauteng! These cape mense are catching up with us

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

